# New shoes



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I currently have Sidi Genius Fit Carbon shoes and are 3 years old. They are showing signs of wear and are pretty heavy. I tried on some Specialized Expert road shoes and they are super comfy. I also tried a few Shimano shoes, but didn't particularly love them. The Spesh were much better IMO. 

Any other brands that would be similar in spec and price with the Spesh? They are light, fit great, and I like the BOA as well. 

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Somewhat similar in terms of the lower strap and boa closure. Cheaper by a bunch from what I saw. These are actual CF shoes, as opposed to CF soles. CF soles are light and pretty stiff depending on what else is in the composite. Bont shoes are CF around the foot not just under it. You can get these dialed in to very near customs. I think there are advantages to buying shoes from a small company that makes shoes. Granted, they are still relatively new to cycling, albeit, that didn't stop Sir Bradley Wiggins from winning Le Tour in them. When I put on a soft sided shoe I didn't like my foot squishing flat over a hard CF sole, but that's me. CF footwear isn't for everyone. It's different. You are in a sparsely padded solid sided shoe. I've never tried the Spesh, they look good and I'm sure they work well. 

https://www.coloradocyclist.com/bont-blitz-road-shoes-46-5?gclid=CL_crtOJ3csCFVBZhgodx3wK1Q


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I just got a pair of Giro Empires. I was a big Sidi guy and always liked the BOA fasteners, but went on a limb and got the shoes with laces. Best decision ever. I love the Empires, very light, stiff and way more adjustable. If you are willing to look at something different don't overlook these shoes.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

+1 on Giro.

I purchased a pair of Giro Empire SLX with laces. 

Prior to these I owned Sidi Genius 5 shoes for nearly ten years, and also owned a pair of custom shoes for a year. The Giro fit better than the custom shoes.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Suplest.

I'm a boa fan on both MTB/CX and road, had many pairs of Boa shoes, Lake, LG, Suplest, Sworks ect, looking to grab another pair of Suplests if I get the right price and right shipping cost.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lake cx237 might be worth a look. I have the MX237 (same shoe but mountain bike version) for my cross bike and like them a lot. At retail they cost more than Spech expert but fairly easy to find on sale.

Not sure if Spech still uses the same last as when I've tried them but I would say this particular Lake model is ever so slightly wider fitting than Spech.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

PBL450 said:


> Somewhat similar in terms of the lower strap and boa closure. Cheaper by a bunch from what I saw. These are actual CF shoes, as opposed to CF soles. CF soles are light and pretty stiff depending on what else is in the composite. Bont shoes are CF around the foot not just under it. You can get these dialed in to very near customs. I think there are advantages to buying shoes from a small company that makes shoes. Granted, they are still relatively new to cycling, albeit, that didn't stop Sir Bradley Wiggins from winning Le Tour in them. When I put on a soft sided shoe I didn't like my foot squishing flat over a hard CF sole, but that's me. CF footwear isn't for everyone. It's different. You are in a sparsely padded solid sided shoe. I've never tried the Spesh, they look good and I'm sure they work well.
> 
> https://www.coloradocyclist.com/bont-blitz-road-shoes-46-5?gclid=CL_crtOJ3csCFVBZhgodx3wK1Q


Thanks for the suggestion. The BONT's look good for sure. Sadly though there isn't a shop near me that carries them. I suppose I could bite the bullet and buy them and return if needed. Merlin has them for $128!!


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

These!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDh5q4Z3UWQ

Not sure what you want to spend but the XXX bontrager shoes are great.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Corey213 said:


> These!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDh5q4Z3UWQ
> 
> Not sure what you want to spend but the XXX bontrager shoes are great.


I seriously considered those and tried them on. They were very comfortable. I didn't love the construction... Good, but not great.


----------

